# Molten Eldar Swordwind



## Akenseth (Apr 21, 2007)

Note, that these are works in progress.

You can see more images, more updates, and see the technique used at: http://eotaftermath.com/index.php?topic=648.0


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

that is. cool.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

sweet, that good exellent


----------



## Akenseth (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the feedback. I was thinking of drybrushing the bottom of the tank bleached bone/skull white. What do you think?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Actually, I'd think about painting the lower hull to match the magma lines of the upper hull, kinda giving the impression that the plates are 'floating'.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh yes I like Hespithe's idea. It will look awsome.

Your magma is really nice i can really see the heat of it. If I saw that sort of thing charging the feild at me I would be running as fast as I can in the other direction.


----------



## Akenseth (Apr 21, 2007)

I've decided to hold off on finishing the tank for the moment, and bring the unit it carries up to the same level.

I still have the Spirit stones to finish, as well as to get the highlighting done on the armor plates and re-touch up the black parts.

For now. Enjoy the lethal tank killing squad that is Fire Dragons, and Wave Serpent with Brightlances.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks hot, literaly.

One thing I would say I 'm not sure if its because of the distance or not is just make the eyes a little clearer. But otherwise get me my sunscreen.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Kick-ass fire death, dude!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I like the effect on the Fire Dragons and the Avatar but I have to admit, I am not a fan of it on the tank. Having it in all the cracks like that just gives it a heavy Tron look (and yes I just revealed my age to all and sundry). In the vents it looks fine but I don't think it suits the tank to have it in the lines. Not trying to put it down, it looks well done for sure, but it isn't quite right looking to me.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm still thinking that painting the lower hull to match would fix that problem.


----------



## Akenseth (Apr 21, 2007)

Heres some more updates. Highlighting, and base treatment.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Ooohhhhh, HOT FEET, HOT FEET!

Awesome, and very (x3) striking!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Do like the bases. However I don't know about the highlighting - it may just be the pictures but they look very extreme which kinda detracts from the black. 

Love the bases though. Keep on going I'll reserve judgement untill I have seen more.

And yes you do have to post more pictures.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Akenseth, for the bases I would suggest you break up the straight lines in the lava colours. Lava is very rarely going to straight edges in the colour variation like that. Try making the edges of each layer a bit more.... wavy for lack of a better word. And don't worry about having each layer in roughly the same shape as the last one either. The randomness will add more flavour than anything.

Check out the sword on my Daemon Prince for an example of what I mean:

http://heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?t=392&start=40


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i spy gloss varnish...

this is incredibly nit picky, but i find the really shiny finish of gloss varnish spols a well painted model. if you have the time, a coat of matt varnish over the top will take the shine right off, and keep the protective finish. 

but of course, if you like the shine then keep it.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Very interesting! I like the white firedragon!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

nice, i like to see different paint schemes on eldar, suits the dragons nicely


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

That's really cool. I think It kind of looks like the Balrog's horde, y'know, like "Rise, my minions" and then all these creatures float up and like, chatter and hiss to each other, and they have lava cooling on them, so they have black armor and molten rock pours from the cracks in it, scalding the unwary attackers who dare to wound it. I like the idea. I might have to steal it for a Khorne army, led by the Balrog (Who will be playing a Bloodthirster.)

-Dirge


----------



## Akenseth (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm back, with plenty of pics! That black paint is shiny, theres no gloss of any kind.

Banshees!










Banshees Transport, a WIP.





















The next piece is kinda special. A Farseer that leads a Swordwind should be dramatic, aggressive, and all around dynamic.

I decided that even the new seer models didn't really cut it when it came down to it. So, I did what any modeler would do, made one. I started off with Teclis as the base model. Next, I cut off the top of his staff and his sword. Which is a shame, because its a cool looking sword. Anyway, once that was done, I cut off the tip of a Singing spear, and glued it onto the top of his staff. 

I re-sculpted his chest, and made him a female, using green stuff. I did this because there simply aren't enough female Farseers. Next up, was resculpting the face. I matched the Farseer helmets, in this instance. I redid the waist, and legs, as Teclis' legs are too skinny for even an elf. Next, I added hair onto the back of the model, to re-enforce that this is a female. Finally, I added spirit stones onto the helm.



















Some WIP shots of the Farseer damsel.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking good man, really love the banshes - you got a name for them "Hot B***es" is my suggestion :wink: 

Woudl love to see more wip shots of the Farseer. Really good idea.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

We need close ups!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I like the Banshees best so far, I think. I used a technique similar to this for a Uthwe army a while back, but it was greens instead of reds. Ghostwind!

-Dirge


----------



## Akenseth (Apr 21, 2007)

Close ups always turn out fuzzy on my camera for some reason. I'm not sure why.

Muhahaha! Some WIP shots of a Warwalker. I'm loving this personally.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I like it, alot.

Cannot wait to see it finished.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

I have to say, I wasn't sure about the colour scheme on the troops, but on the tank, and especially on the war walker, it looks great.


----------



## nobrot (Jan 24, 2007)

I like the war walker best of all, wasnt too sure about the featureless pilot but its grown on me and like the lava spash nice one


----------

